# Transfer MEX pesos to EURO bank account, how?



## Kimpatsu Hekigan (Sep 12, 2009)

A friend in Mexico needs to deposit the equivalent of €100 euros into a personal Portuguese bank account.

What's the best, i.e., cheapest, way to transfer MEX pesos from a Mexican bank account to a Euro account?

TransferWise says they are not doing MXN --> EUR (yet). Xoom also says no pesos, as does Xe.com.

He is reluctant to pay the Mexican bank to do a direct wire transfer because of the expense: €35 euros. Around €5-10 euros would be acceptable, 

Any other suggestions?

_Muito obrigado_,

K.H.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Can you get a TransferWise Borderless account?

If so could you exchange MXN to USD to EUR?


----------

